
Ask HN: How do you come up with creative, original ideas? - alan_wade
Sam Altman said that &quot;original thinking&quot;, ability think independently is one of the best predictors of founder success.<p>I&#x27;m good at learning and understanding things, but bad at inventing my own original interesting ideas, and I want to get better.<p>How do you come up with new insightful ideas? Did you learn some mental tools, skills, or habits that helped you get better at this? Are there any good books on creativity&#x2F;invention&#x2F;innovation that can help?
======
sharemywin
1\. Put your self in other peoples shoes

2\. limit self criticism. You can't think about details like will it work or
why someone might not like it. (There's plenty of that in the world and it
slows down the flow)

3\. let you mind wonder. Start thinking about something and imagine no
constraints.

I like to go on long walks it helps with thinking. Also, the more you do it
the better you get at it.

That step by itself is "being an idea guy" you still have the hard step of
selling the vision and executing.

